# Ansammlung von Gedanken: Gentoo für mich die richtige Wahl?

## Cyriis

Moin moin,

das erste Mal kam ich vor ca. 4 Jahren mit Gentoo in Berührung als ich auf derzeitigen Notebook einfach mal etwas anderes probieren wollte. Installation war anstregend aber hat dann doch nach viel lesen funktioniert. Letztendlich habe ich es dann aber sein lassen, da die Kompilierung der Programme auf dem Laptop einfach zu lange dauerte.

Also zurück zu Windows. Inzwischen mit dem gleichen Notebook auf Windows 8.1 unterwegs, alles läuft, Performance dank SSD für ein 6 Jahre altes Gerät supi und nichts zu meckern. Würde mich im Hinterkopf Gentoo im speziellen oder Linux allgemein nicht doch immer wieder, oder immer noch, reizen.

Da nun bald ein neues Notebook im Raum steht keimt natürlich der Gedanke bzgl. Gentoo wieder wunderbar auf. Inzwischen habe ich schon Erfahrungen mit Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, SuSe, etc. und verspüre gegenüber Gentoo eine besondere Anziehung aufgrund der Rolling-Release-Politik. Damals unschön einmal ein Ubuntu-System beim Versions-Update verloren... klasse. Außerdem finde ich, dass bei Ubuntu & Co. man viel zu wenig vom System selbst mitbekommt - von der Technik darunter. 

Doch auf der anderen Seite verspüre ich bei Linux, und hier auch sehr bei Gentoo, eine gewisse Abneigung: Es ist kompliziert, anstrengend, Masochismus sollte definitiv zu den Charaktereigenschaften des Users gehören - finde ich. Und daher frage ich mich nun: Ist das System wirklich etwas für mich? Ich habe eine 60 Stunden-Woche, also wenig Zeit mich stundenlang in Foren zu quälen wie Gnome beim Anschluss eines zweiten Monitors mir jede Taskbar doppeltet rendert (letzter Hass-Moment mit Fedora).

Wenn ich Hardware habe, dann möchte ich, dass sie funktioniert. Ohne das ich 2 Wochen arbeiten/suchen/probieren muss, um dann am Ende nur ein 60% Ergebnis als bestes Ergebnis akzeptieren zu müssen. Weil für alles andere fehlt mir leider die Zeit.

Wieso komme ich nun wieder auf diese Gedanken? Gestern durch Zufall hier im Forum eine Diskussion über systemd gesehen und da kam mir das Gefühl wieder hoch, dass wenn ich Gentoo verwende, ich wieder bis zu den Schultern im Dreck wühlen darf damit am Ende alles irgendwie funktioniert.

Doch wieso verzapfe ich hier nun eigentlich diesen unorganisierten Post? Die Sache ist einfach: Ich hätte gerne ein Linux-OS, wo ich etwas lernen kann (daher kein Ubuntu & Co.), jedoch möchte ich auch nicht das Gefühl haben von Problemen nur erschlagen zu werden. Dafür fehlt mir auf Dauer leider einfach die Zeit und ich möchte auch nicht, dass ein falscher Handgriff mir direkt alles zerlegt.

Ich bin also reichlich unentschlossen und suche mit diesem Post irgendwo nach Meinungen und Empfehlungen in den tiefen Weiten des Gentoo-Universiums  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Nein, ein Gentoo Desktop ist verhältnismäßig Zeitaufwending, vor allem, wenn man im Grunde keine Ahnung hat (nicht abwertend gemeint).

Bye

Py

----------

## Fijoldar

Meiner Meinung nach kann man Gentoo als Desktop System auch mit sehr wenig Aufwand gut benutzen. Das wirklich schwierige ist die Installation des Grundsystems und die die Erstkonfiguration. Wenn das System einmal steht, dann läuft es. Wenn man sich darüber hinaus mit dem stable Zweig begnügt, dann hat man sehr wenig Wartungsaufwand. Einen wirklichen Updatezwang hat man im Endeffekt auch nicht. Wenn man einmal mit dem System zufrieden ist, kann man es einfrieren und lediglich Sicherheitsupdates einspielen. Ich habe hier auch einen Desktop-Rechner, der höchstens alle paar Monate mal ein Update bekommt. In der Zeit dazwischen läuft er einfach. 

@py-ro: Im Grunde gilt das doch aber für alle Linux-Distributionen? Ein Anfänger zerschießt sich sein Ubuntu doch genauso schnell. Und ein Windows-Neuling hat sein System sicherlich auch schnell mal voller Viren und Trojaner. Man sollte sein System eigentlich immer einigermaßen kennen und im Griff haben. Und sobald man die Gentoo Installation einmal geschafft hat, zählt man sicherlich nicht mehr unbedingt zu den Linux-Anfängern  :Very Happy: .

----------

## py-ro

@Fijoldar Ein normaler Anwender zerschießt sich sein System eigentlich eher nicht, schon gar nicht bei den aktuellen Distributionen und der Thread Starter fragte ja explizit nach Aufwand für Treiber etc., der ist bei Gentoo halt schon höher, während Fedora z.B. einfach das passende Firmware Paket nachinstalliert, musst bei Gentoo erstmal wissen welches es ist.

Davon ab ist der Stable Zweig als Desktop, aus persönlicher Erfahrung, stressiger als testing.

Nur Sicherheitsupdates einspielen klingt wie ein guter Plan, dann kommen solche Dinge wie die libpng Geschichte oder exiv damals und spätestens dann heißt es erstmal wieder forschen, wo drauf der Threadstarter ja eher weniger Wert legt.

Ist halt meine persönliche Meinung und ich fahre ein "paar" Maschinen mit Gentoo.

Bye

Py

----------

## l3u

Ich hab Gentoo auf allen meinen Rechnern laufen, produktiv auf meinem Server in der Arbeit genauso wie auf dem Desktop meiner Frau. Insgesamt sind es 8 Rechner für verschiedene Einsatzgebiete. Meine Erfahrung ist:

Man muss Gentoo „wollen“. Immer mal wieder gibt’s Ärger, den man nur mit einigem Linux- und Gentoo-Wissen in den Griff bekommt. Und bedingt durch das Rolling Release kann man sich ja auch dem Ärger durch Updates nicht entziehen, weil wenn man das System nicht regelmäßig updatet, dann geht es irgendwann gar nicht mehr (das Update natürlich — das System läuft natürlich weiter ;-) – ich denke da mit Schrecken an das kürzlich gefahrene Update meines Raspberry Pis, das ich 1 1/2 Jahre nicht mehr auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht hatte.

Ich habe auch schon oft Bugs geschrieben und selbst Patches eingereicht bzw. angeregt – man muss nicht nur mit Gentoo, sondern auch an Gentoo (mit)arbeiten. Z. B. braucht meine Frau für die Arbeit ActivInspire. An Gentoo denkt der Hersteller natürlich nicht, so dass hier Handarbeit gefragt ist.

Was man dafür bekommt, ist ein sehr gut anpassbares, modulares und leistungsfähiges System, über das man 100 % Kontrolle hat.

Wenn man bereit ist, den Preis für Gentoo zu zahlen, dann gibt es keine gleichwertige Alternative, die „einfacher“ wäre (imho). Wenn man „nur“ einen Linux-Desktop haben will, dann gibt es sicher Distributionen, mit denen man mit weniger Arbeit und endanwenderfreundlicher ein vergleichbares Resultat erzielen kann.

----------

## Cyriis

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten  :Smile: 

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Man muss Gentoo „wollen“

 

Und das ist leider mein Problem. Ich möchte Gentoo ja, da ich bei Gentoo schon echt close to the metal bin (meiner Meinung nach). Noch näher wäre vermutlich nur noch LFS. Dort kann man einfach am meisten lernen und das System verstehen - man möchte ja nicht für alle Zeit bei Problemen einfach nur auf Google hoffen sondern auch einmal selbst wissen was Sache ist.

Doch wo Licht ist, da ist auch Schatten. Ich kanns mir zeitlich leider nicht leisten hier bei einem Problem mehrere Tage auf das Notebook zu verzichten weil ich nun erst einmal hoffen muss, dass ich eine Lösung für das Problem X finde.

"Wollen und nicht können" scheint das Problem. Ich habe auch schon zu Arch Linux geschaut, da dies ebenfalls Rolling Releases bietet, da dies für mich eigentlich das wichtigste Feature ist. Auch hier ist es wieder simple: Wenn ich ein System mal zum laufen gebracht habe, will ich es mir nicht mit einem Versionsupdate (wie z.B. bei Debian, Ubuntu & Co.) zerlegen. Dafür hab ich nämlich auch keine Zeit  :Razz: 

Mit Windows bin ich dann aber auch nicht so wirklich glücklich...

----------

## SkaaliaN

Moin,

ich stelle mir hier allerdings die Frage, wozu du überhaupt ein Rolling Release, speziell Gentoo, haben möchtest:

-> du möchtest keine Update Probleme haben 

-> du möchtest nicht viel Zeit investieren (Zeit ist Geld und bei dir scheint sie knapp bemessen)

-> dein Rechner soll "stabil" und "zuverlässig" "funktionieren". Am besten so schnell wie möglich

 ->> Zitat "Ohne das ich 2 Wochen arbeiten/suchen/probieren muss, um dann am Ende nur ein 60% Ergebnis als bestes Ergebnis akzeptieren zu müssen. Weil für alles andere fehlt mir leider die Zeit. "

Welchen Vorteil erhoffst du dir duch Rolling Release? Nur das du nicht einmal ein großes Update, sondern regelmäßig kleine Updates hast? 

Das Argument immer auf dem neusten Stand zu sein, fällt bei dir wahrscheinlich wegen der knapp bemessenen Zeit weg. Oder möchtest du dich immer auf neue "einarbeiten" oder die entsprechenden Patch Notes durchlesen ?

M.E. nach ist Gentoo aufgrund der knapp bemessenen Zeit die falsche Wahl, da du anscheinend nicht vollstens die Vorteile Gentoo's nutzen kannst. Ohne entsprechendens Know How sehe ich bei allen Punkten schwarz. Es ist nicht böse gemeint. Es ist lediglich eine Einschätzung meinerseits. 

Man kann die wirklichen Vorteile Gentoos erst durch entsprechendes Know How und Zeitinvestition vollstens ausnutzen. Beides scheint bei dir im Augenblick nicht gegeben zu sein. Gentoo schläft nie. 

LG

----------

## Cyriis

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> M.E. nach ist Gentoo aufgrund der knapp bemessenen Zeit die falsche Wahl, da du anscheinend nicht vollstens die Vorteile Gentoo's nutzen kannst. Ohne entsprechendens Know How sehe ich bei allen Punkten schwarz. Es ist nicht böse gemeint. Es ist lediglich eine Einschätzung meinerseits. 
> 
> Man kann die wirklichen Vorteile Gentoos erst durch entsprechendes Know How und Zeitinvestition vollstens ausnutzen. Beides scheint bei dir im Augenblick nicht gegeben zu sein. Gentoo schläft nie.

 

Moin moin,

danke erst einmal für deine Einschätzung. Böse bin ich natürlich nicht, ehrliche Meinungen suche ich ja.

Know-how möchte ich ja mit Gentoo und der vielen Handarbeit erlangen. Zeit ist leider im Moment echt knapp. Das wird am Ende wohl dann das KO-Kritierium. Vielleicht wirds auch erst einmal nur eine Virtual Box, mal schauen.

Was ich mir von Gentoo durch die Rolling releaes erhoffe ist einfach eine große Freiheit selbst zu entscheiden wann ich genau eine Version hoch gehe oder nicht (heißt nun nicht, dass ich Gentoo 2 Jahre lang so liegen lassen würde). Vielleicht bin ich damals durch die Ubuntu ein gebrannt marktes Kind.

----------

## kurisu

Einst war ich in einer ähnlichen Situation wie der TE. Allerdings war ich da noch an der Uni und hatte Zeit mich auch als völlig Fachfremder insoweit in Gentoo einzuarbeiten, als dass es nicht sehr viel später Windows/Ubuntu/ArchLinux vollständig ersetzen sollte. Nun nach einigen Jahren kann ich mir kaum mehr ein anderes System vorstellen. Ebenso wie Fijoldar empfinde ich Gentoo inzwischen auch als überaus wartungsarm. Das Arbeitspensum des TE vor Augen jedoch sehe ich hier auch eher schwarz. Gentoo braucht einfach Zeit. Vor allem,

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> wenn man im Grunde keine Ahnung hat (nicht abwertend gemeint).

 

Ferner würde mich Nachfolgendes interessieren:

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Davon ab ist der Stable Zweig als Desktop, aus persönlicher Erfahrung, stressiger als testing.

 

Wie kommst du zu dem Schluss? Mit meinem Paar von Maschinen bin ich auf stable. Zwar hatte ich mal einen Desktop auf testing, jedoch ist mir das Upgraden infolge der naturgemäß regen Fluktuation in jenem Zweig mit der Zeit zu unübersichtlich geworden, so dass ich dann wieder zurück zu stable migriert habe. Probleme gab es selten, aber in Ermangelung an regelmäßigen Abstechern zu bgo heutzutage konnte ich nicht mehr recht nachvollziehen, was nun weshalb gerade jetzt geändert wird. Dazu ist aber auch zu sagen, dass ich nicht zwingend die allerneuste Software benötige und vollends zufrieden bin, solange der für mich relevante Kram ordentlich läuft und vor allem auch der Aspekt der Sicherheit abgedeckt ist. Zudem verwende ich kein KDE oder Gnome und bin auch nicht daran interessiert, stets das aktuellste Release irgendeiner DE zu fahren.

----------

## py-ro

Das fängt bei der Grafiktreibern an, egal ob Open oder vom Hersteller, man will eigentlich immer den neuesten. Zumindest mit den OS Treibern will man dann auch das neueste Mesa usw., irgendwann wurde mir persönlich das selektive unmasken zu doof.

Bye

Py

----------

## kurisu

Bevor ich fglrx verwendet habe, wollte ich auch immer mesa in neuester Version haben. Das ging ganz einfach über wenige Einträge in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords. Aber ich verstehe schon was du meinst. Am Ende hängt es wohl von den persönlichen Interessen ab, ob der stabile Zweig für einen Desktop taugt ober eben nicht.

----------

## musv

Ich schließ mich der Meinung von py-ro an. Gentoo ist nichts für Dich. Bei einer 60-Stunden-Woche ist jedes Linux, bei dem du basteln musst, falsch. Ich hab meiner Schwägern vor einem halben Jahr ein OpenSuse 13.2 installiert, weil ich an den Rechner für ein paar Jahre nicht rankomm. Also brauchte sie was, bei dem keine manuelle Wartung erforderlich ist. 

Ich hab auf 3 Rechnern Gentoo (Testing). Für ein Update brauch ich ca. 1 komplette Woche. Deswegen mach ich die Updates mittlerweile nur noch alle halbe Jahre. 

 *Cyriis wrote:*   

> Was ich mir von Gentoo durch die Rolling releaes erhoffe ist einfach eine große Freiheit selbst zu entscheiden wann ich genau eine Version hoch gehe oder nicht (heißt nun nicht, dass ich Gentoo 2 Jahre lang so liegen lassen würde). 

 

Willst du Rolling Release und wenig Aufwand, dann wäre Arch Linux Deine Distribution. Das hab ich bei meinem Vater auf dem Notebook installiert. Es funktioniert fast alles out of the box. Und die Updates alle paar Monate klappen meist auch ohne Probleme. Tritt unter Arch allerdings mal ein Problem auf, dann ist Googlen angesagt. Die Fehlermeldungen von Pacman fand ich meist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Eine Arch-Installation ist aber für jemand ohne Zeit auch nicht mal so schnell zu bewältigen. Meine erste Installation war eine zugemüllte Katastrophe. Mittlerweile hab ich 3 weitere Installationen hinter mir und finde es jetzt echt angenehm. Den Blick unter die Haube bekommst du aber auch nicht wirklich, obwohl du mit Konsole und Tastatur mehr machen musst als bei Ubuntu, Suse oder Fedora.

 *Cyriis wrote:*   

> Vielleicht bin ich damals durch die Ubuntu ein gebrannt marktes Kind.

 

Tja, Ubuntu kenn ich nur aus der Zeit vor Unity. Es war ok, aber nicht mein Geschmack. 

Deswegen: Mit Deiner 60-Stunden-Woche installier Dir ein OpenSuse (KDE) oder Linux Mint (Gnome). Hast du wesentlich mehr Zeit, dann nimm erst mal Arch. Mit Gentoo solltest du nur anfangen, wenn du mal 2 Wochen Urlaub dafür verschwenden willst.

----------

## kurisu

Dem würde ich entsprechen. ArchLinux ist nicht unbedingt verkehrt für einen Desktop, wenn man Rolling Release will, jedoch kein Gentoo. Die Installation verläuft weitgehend selbsterklärend, sofern man rudimentäre Erfahrung aufweisen kann. In der Tat jedoch sollte man regelmäßig ein pacman -Syu durchführen wie auch die Meldungen auf den offiziellen HPs verfolgen, um potentielle Schwierigkeiten zu umschiffen.

----------

## musv

Ich hab mir bei meinen Arch-Installationen auch eine Textdatei install.txt in /root/ angelegt, in der ich alle installierten Pakete reinschreib. Mehr oder weniger analog zur /var/lib/portage/world. Der Grund ist einfach der, dass bei Arch zwischen als abhängig installierte Pakete und ausdrücklich installierte Pakete unterschieden wird. Optionale Abhängigkeiten werden dabei nicht erfasst. Also z.B.  ist vim-latex eine optionale Abhängigkeit zu Vim, die aber ausdrücklich installiert werden muss. Die Textdatei hilft mir dann, eine potentielle Systemzumüllung zu verhindern.

----------

## Fijoldar

Also wenn man für Gentoo nicht genügend Zeit hat, sollte man lieber auch kein Arch Linux einsetzen. Das muss man nämlich ebenfalls erstmal ordentlich konfigurieren. Und im Gegensatz zu einem Gentoo stable ist Arch Linux ziemlich Bleeding Edge, so dass man ständig mit irgendwelchen Upstream Bugs zu kämpfen hat.

Wenn es schon Rolling Release sein muss, aber Gentoo nicht in Frage kommt, kann ich nur zu OpenSuSE Tumbleweed (http://de.opensuse.org/Portal:Tumbleweed) raten. Das läuft relativ problemlos und ist nicht ganz so Bleeding Edge wie Arch Linux. Durch sein zentrales Konfigurationswerkzeug Yast lässt es sich auch von einem Anfänger sehr leicht warten.

----------

## Erdie

Du kannst auch Gentoo installieren und  locker mal ein halbes  Jahr bis zum nächsten Update warten. Es gibt keinen wirklichen Zwang. Es kann nur passieren, dass das Update  nach langer  Zeit sehr aufwändig wird  (muß aber nicht). Die Zeit bis zum Update wird  dann stressfrei sein, denn es  ist  schwer das System einfach durch  Benutzung  zu zerstören.

Insofern könnte  Gentoo  trotzdem  etwas für Dich  sein.  Probiers  doch einfach aus.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Cyriis wrote:*   

> Moin moin,
> 
> snip out bla and blubb
> 
> ... verspüre gegenüber Gentoo eine besondere Anziehung aufgrund der Rolling-Release-Politik. Damals unschön einmal ein Ubuntu-System beim Versions-Update verloren... klasse. Außerdem finde ich, dass bei Ubuntu & Co. man viel zu wenig vom System selbst mitbekommt - von der Technik darunter. 
> ...

 

Hi Cyriis,

Wissbegierde war und ist eine der großen Triebfedern der Menschheit. Erst mittels diesem Wissen war/ist es dann möglich Dinge zu erfinden/realisieren, die für Bequemlichkeit und Komfort sorgen, der einem selbst sowie auch anderen dient. Nutzen dagegen Andere diese komfortablen Erfindungen, so erlangen sie dadurch nicht das zugrunde liegende Wissen. 

Ich kann zwar deine Zerrissenheit einerseits verstehen, denn schließlich wollen wir doch alle die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Doch letztlich wissen wir auch das es diese nicht gibt und das Leben aus Kompromissen besteht.

Daher wirst Du dich eben entscheiden müssen, was Dir von deinen Anforderungen wichtiger ist, mehr über dein System zu lernen oder mit just a click ein möglichst benutzbares System zu erhalten, ohne zu wissen was vor sich geht.

Sollte dein Wissensdrang den bequemen Schweinehund in Dir besiegen, so empfehle ich Dir folgendes, 60 Stunden-Woche hin oder her. Wozu hat den der Tag 24 Stunden und wenn diese nicht reichen nimmst Du halt die Nacht noch dazu.   :Laughing:  Außerdem gibt's ja noch die Wochenenden und das zeitaufwendige Compiling kann durchaus auch unbeobachtet ablaufen.  :Wink: 

- LFS ist zwar sehr geeignet um noch mehr über Linux zu erfahren, nach dem Selbststudium hat LFS dann jedoch schnell ausgedient. Ein damit erstelltes System zu erweitern, umzubauen oder aktuell zu halten, möchte kaum jemand auf sich nehmen, da es zu zeitintensiv und unkomfortabel ist. Gemessen an LFS ist der Umfang des Selbststudiums für Gentoo noch vergleichsweise gering. Es ermöglicht Dank der systematischen Dokumentation relativ schnell Erfolge.

So gelangt man vergleichsweise schnell zu seinem persönlichen Wunschsystem. Man kann quasi im laufenden Betrieb seine Kenntnisse bei Bedarf weiter vertiefen und darauf aufbauen.

Durch das Rolling Release System kann man sein System stets aktuell halten, ohne jemals wieder neu installieren zu müssen.

- Gentoo bietet also den besten Kompromiss zwischen Komfort und Kontrolle aller Aspekte eines Linux-Systems und bringt dem User didaktisch geschickt diese Wissen näher. Natürlich kostet Dich das Zeit, denn im Leben ist nichts umsonst, aber wie soll es denn anders funktionieren. Download von Wissen direkt in den Schädel, wie in der Matrix, funktioniert ja im wirklich wahren Leben nicht.

Damit bist Du dann erstmalig selbst in der Lage, 100% deiner Hardwarefunktionalität zu erschließen, sofern das Treiber bedingt zu diesem Zeitpunkt unter Linux überhaupt möglich ist. Jedenfalls scheitert es dann nicht mehr an der Unzulänglichkeit Anderer oder deren vorkonfigurierter Distros, höchstens an deiner Eigenen.

Angst davor etwas kaputt zu machen, um danach vor einem großen Scherbenhaufen zu stehen der sich nur durch eine Neuinstallation reparieren lässt, brauchst Du aber nicht zu haben.

Schließlich lernst Du durch die Installation und Nutzung von Gentoo, genau das gezielt wiederherzustellen oder jederzeit nach deinen Wünschen oder neuen Anforderungen umzudefinieren.

In der Regel installieren die meisten Gentoo-User pro System höchstens* einmal und dann nie wieder. (* höchsten, da ich z.B. gerne meine Systeme kopiere bei identischer Architektur und dann dort auf die Zielhardware anpasse)

Bis Du aber soweit bist musst Du Zeit und Geduld investieren. 

Musst Du während dessen auf dieser Maschine arbeitsfähig bleiben, empfehle ich das parallel zu einem darauf lauffähigen System zu realisieren, immer wenn es deine Zeit erlaubt.

Siegt dagegen der Schweinehund, machst Du einfach weiter wie bisher, mit all den gefühlten und bereits von Dir genannten Nachteilen.   :Wink: 

Bleibt mir also nur noch zu wünschen, dass Du die richtige Entscheidung für dich triffst.

In diesem Sinn alles Gute,

Andy.

P.S. Auch ich war ein rastloser Distro-Hopper, bis ich nach über 30 verschiedener Distros endlich wusste, wonach ich die ganze Zeit gesucht hatte.   :Wink: 

----------

